# Nude Photos



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

How do we feel about nude photos in the relationship? Should they be taken, kept, thrown away? What happens if they are found? Shared?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Relationships almost always end...

Photographs are forever...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i had probably about 80 from some ex of mine.
after she broke up with me, first she wanted me to keep them and got upset because she thought i got rid of them.
a few weeks after that she wanted me to delete them, which i finally did out of respect for her.
i for one would never betray her by posting them or showing them to anyone no matter what happened from the break up.

i almost miss them too :/


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got hundreds of my GF, both from before our time together and during it. At her request, I'd delete them all, but she's obviously trusting me a lot. I asked her prior to saving any of them, of course.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have hundreds of both of us, but mostly of my wife. I started taking them with an instant camera. Then I started developing my own slides and progressed to digital. So the photos span almost all of our 39 years of marriage. I have digitized all of them and keep them in password protected drives.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the preservation of them and to see how we have changed over the years. We are 46 now and my wife gets better looking each year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I still remember the first nude photo I ever sent my hubby. (Well, he was just my friend at the time...)

I had just gotten my pisces fish tattoo low on my abdomen, and I stood, butt nekked in front of the bathroom mirror and clicked one shot. It was to show him the tatt, and nothing was 'hanging out' (I covered my nether regions), but later he would tell me it was one of the hottest things I ever did. 

He has a handful of nudies... But that's it. I love to be behind the camera, not in front of it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had the opportunity to take a few boudoir shots of my wife in lingerie but never actual nudity. I am a VERY visual person and love to look. I had to spend months talking my wife into it both times we did it and I have even asked for one of those professional boudoir photo shoots as an anniversary/birthday/Christmas gift to no avail. She has sworn that she will never allow a nude shot, but I'm still working on it!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

stritle said:


> i have lots of the wife thoughout the years.
> 
> you really do realize the downside to having them when you lose a portable hard drive though.
> 
> i'm still waiting to see her and i online sometime lol.


you lost it?
as in stolen? 

was it at least encrypted?

has your wife said anything before about not wanting you to have them any more?
if so, maybe she knows where it is...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

As long as both partners are up for it and are aware of the risks involved in having the media lost/stolen/misused, then go for it.

If one person isn't totally up for it though, then I think you need to find something else to help fill the bill - whatever it is that having nude photos was going to give you - you would need to seek alternatives that are acceptable to both.

I think if you're taking nude shots, the other person has to be totally consenting to that. A picture can last a long time - having a longer life than even the person in the photo - and in the wrong hands it could be very destructive.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> As long as both partners are up for it and are aware of the risks involved in having the media lost/stolen/misused, then go for it.
> 
> If one person isn't totally up for it though, then I think you need to find something else to help fill the bill - whatever it is that having nude photos was going to give you - you would need to seek alternatives that are acceptable to both.
> 
> I think if you're taking nude shots, the other person has to be totally consenting to that. A picture can last a long time - having a longer life than even the person in the photo - and in the wrong hands it could be very destructive.


i am thinking in this day and age it might be better to store them on a cloud, but i do like the idea of taking the pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

stritle said:


> my wife laughed


she has it, or she is an exhibitionist?


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I actually never thought about taking nude pictures of my wife, or having her send me nude pictures of her before I came to this site. When I think hard, it seems like when I was in the military in the 80's (well before digital pics) one guy told stories about the pictures his wife sent to him, but even so, I don't think I ever really thought about it until I read here about people doing that.

I don't think I need to start that now. I don't want to take a chance on losing my phone, or having someone else getting a chance to look at them. I like seeing her nude, but I really like to be able to reach out and touch her, too. The pictures just don't sound like a good idea to me - at least not a good idea for us.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've taken pictures in a past relationship (before digital), and even though I still had them after our breakup, and did briefly - in a fit of depression-fueled anger - seriously consider posting them online, even at that point I would have blurred her face. I ultimately burned the pictures.

My wife and I have taken quite a few pictures and shot some video. They're mostly of her. I've taken pics of myself with my phone at random points and sent them to her, and she's enjoyed them (and vice versa...she's taken some of herself and sent to me).. When asked if she'd like to take some of me as I've done of her, she's declined, stating a preference for the more spontaneous, in-the-moment self-pics that I sometimes send.

In the past year or so, she's talked about having some professional pin-up style pictures done to give me. (A woman she knew in high school has a side business doing pin-up photography.) Recently, though, our talk of pin-ups of her has transformed into a possible boudoir photo shoot of the two of us, with implied, partial and/or full nudity. Not hardcore sex pictures, but nicely done portraits. The problem seems to be finding a photographer that seems to be professional, with a solid reputation, AND who shoots couples, not just women, AND is affordable. But the difficulty in that quest could be a thread in and of itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

par4 said:


> i am thinking in this day and age it might be better to store them on a cloud, but i do like the idea of taking the pictures


 You're kidding, right?  I would never keep anything that personal on a cloud service. Sooner or later those are going to get hacked.

I've never taken any pictures of my wife yet, although I've wanted to. But I've heard that a good way to venture into this area is to ease into it. Taking boudoir photos, and deleting them immediately after sex. Then, just work on your partner's timeline until they're willing to take it all off and keep the photos for a while.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

for awhile I did not see my guy often. I sent him naked photos. I trust him. even if we split, I still trust him to be a man and not share them. Honor is very important to him.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have nude photos of my fiance and he has nude photos of me. I even have videos he has sent me of him playing with himself. Hawt.  I'm usually fairly shy about it, but we have had several periods where we have had to have a long-distance relationship and since I can't be there... 

However, I have never given/taken nude pictures prior to this relationship. It is something that has to be done carefully, especially at a young age given that most of those relationships will end... and you never know how someone might respond to the break-up. 

Besides, it is creepy to about an ex continuing to masturbate to me, even if they didn't distribute anything.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kitty, It is creepy or are you stimulated by it? I believe the nude photos are fine as long as they are not shared. I have several of old girlfriends which i keep protected. BTW Dr Rock-have faith in the system and believe in the clouds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

par4 said:


> Kitty, It is creepy or are you stimulated by it? I believe the nude photos are fine as long as they are not shared. I have several of old girlfriends which i keep protected. BTW Dr Rock-have faith in the system and believe in the clouds
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The creepy bit was if I had let an ex take nude photos and if they chose to continue to masturbate to them years later. XD I don't personally find the idea stimulating, it would feel like a sort of violation since they no longer have access to my physical self.

I'm fine with my fiance having pics of me and enjoy getting pics from him, though. 

But that's just me.  Not trying to call you a creeper for still having old pics, that isn't for me to judge especially since not everyone feels the same way I do. XD


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> The creepy bit was if I had let an ex take nude photos and if they chose to continue to masturbate to them years later. XD I don't personally find the idea stimulating, it would feel like a sort of violation since they no longer have access to my physical self.


i did that with one of my exgf pics.
she said she liked the idea of me still doing it.

that is until i pizzed her off and she asked me to delete them, which i did, because i still loved her at the time and i would always respect a womans wishes for them for trusting me with them in the first place.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i did that with one of my exgf pics.
> she said she liked the idea of me still doing it.
> 
> that is until i pizzed her off and she asked me to delete them, which i did, because i still loved her at the time and i would always respect a womans wishes for them for trusting me with them in the first place.


I swear I'm not trying to say that people who have pics of their exes are creepy or are doing anything wrong. XD Just because I don't want my specific exes to have something like that of mine doesn't mean I speak for all men/women.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> I swear I'm not trying to say that people who have pics of their exes are creepy or are doing anything wrong. XD Just because I don't want my specific exes to have something like that of mine doesn't mean I speak for all men/women.


its ok, you can call me creepy.
wouldnt be nearly the first time and i will make sure it wont be the last.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

People put way too much emphasis on nude photos. They are supposed to capture your sexual intentions with your loved one to remember you and think about you. These pics are not going to make them love you any more than they already do and cement your love forever. And your spouse has just as much fear that you will show & tell as you do. If they so choose to show it to someone else then take it as a compliment. Unless your plans are to fun for office then don't sweat it.

You should have fun with nude photos. Ladies take a pic of yourselves cooking naked in high heels just to be ironic and funny. Men take a pic of yourselves do her chores (for once) with a hard on with a little bow around it. The less pornographic and funnier you make it the less you'll regret you ever took it. I would tell my wife I lost my wedding ring and then take a pic of it balanced on my manhood. Or one time I took a nide photo with her name writtten on my thingy in magic marker. She laughed her @$$ off because it was unexpected.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nsweet-that is good advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

par4 said:


> How do we feel about nude photos in the relationship? Should they be taken, kept, thrown away? What happens if they are found? Shared?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I would never do this with someone I had any doubts about. If I was only 99% sure they would never use them maliciously than I wouldn't do it. 

I don't see why it would be a problem to do it within a marriage. Years ago I took a sexy picture of myself in a small amount of underwear and gave it to my husband. He than went to the store and bought a photo album just for this one picture. He said he wanted someplace to keep it where he would know "this" is the thing to keep away from other people. Over the years I've given him more sexy photos of myself just to add to the album. 

We also have sex tapes. I don't think there's anything wrong with doing this with someone you completely trust. Oh and extra measures have been taken to make sure no one can get to them. It's all under lock and key twice over.


----------

